# IP-Adresse per Hand einstellen



## Plastikeimer (10. Mai 2011)

Huhu 

Ich würd gern wissen, wie ich einem Datagrampacket eine Ip-Adresse übergebe, ohne das über einen Look-Up zu tun.

Ich möchte selbst eine IP-Adresse eingeben, und nicht eine IP-Adresse von einem DNS-Server auflösen lassen.

 Das ganze sieht etwa so aus:
                 new DatagramPacket(buffer1,1024,
    			InetAddress.getLocalHost(),55555)

Nur wo im Moment  "InetAddress.getLocalHost()"  steht,  will ich per Hand eine Inet-Adresse erzeugen 

100 Gummipunkte, wer mir das beantworten kann ;D
Ich habe selbst schon ein wenig gesucht und bin nicht fündig geworden 

LG
Plastikeimer


----------



## XHelp (10. Mai 2011)

InetAddress.html#getByAddress ?


----------



## Plastikeimer (10. Mai 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort 

das habe ich auch entdeckt,
habe mal nicht direkt danach gefragt, weil es ggf simplere Methoden geben hätte können.
 wie erzeuge ich eine InetAdress , sodass der ByteStrom die IP-Adresse in erfordeter Form darstellt ?



 InetAddress neueIP = InetAddress.getByAddress(Bytearray)   ..  : / ? hmm so vll ?

 wie kriege ich ein Bytearray hin, welches die IP adresse in gescheiter Form enthält .. ?

    kann man  eine int-variable = 192168001001  z.b. als byte casten xD ??

 Ich habe keine Ahnung :< plz help ;d

lg Plastikeimer


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Mai 2011)

Steht doch da alles


> The argument is in network byte order: the highest order byte of the address is in getAddress()[0]



Jetzt musst du nur noch wissen wie man ein Array erstellt....


----------



## Plastikeimer (10. Mai 2011)

sry :bahnhof:

aber was soll das heißen ?


The argument is in network byte order: the highest order byte of the address is in getAddress()[0]

Ich habe den Satz  auch schon gelesen, als ich alleine auf Suche war.

Ich versteh nur nicht, was da steht :autsch:

 Soll das heißen, jeder Block ist ein Eintrag im Array ? also 192.168.1.2  wäre demnach ein bytearray der länge  4 ?


----------



## XHelp (10. Mai 2011)

Ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint, vllt bekommst du das nächste mal solche Fragen selber raus:
So ähnliche Gedanken solltest du beim Lesen der Doku dazu haben:
Hmm... 





> IPv4 address byte array must be *4 bytes* long


Und ich habe eine IP Adresse 192.168.1.1, das sind ja *4 Zahlen* die getrennt sind. Also könnte ich ja ein byte-Array erstellen und jede dieser Zahl dareinschreiben.

Optional kannst du dir natürlich auch angucken was bei [JAPI]InetAddress.html#getAddress[/JAPI] zurückkommt.


----------



## Plastikeimer (10. Mai 2011)

danke ueh:


----------



## XHelp (10. Mai 2011)

Plastikeimer hat gesagt.:


> ueh:


Wie gesagt, war nicht als Beleidigung gemeint


----------



## Andi_CH (11. Mai 2011)

Da werf ich doch auch mal was in den Plastikeimer ;-)
Einfach so um den Austausch von unklaren Aussagen zu beenden ;-)


```
byte[] ipAdress = {(byte)192, (byte)168, 0, 1};
	InetAddress inetAdr = InetAddress.getByAddress(ipAdress);
	System.out.println(inetAdr);
```


----------



## Plastikeimer (11. Mai 2011)

Ja ich danke, ich habs zwar dann gestern auch noch hinbekommen,
nachdem man mich wie ein Kamel zum Wasser geführt hat,

aber ich denke für den nächsten, der danach sucht, ist es gut,
dass du es nochmal hingeschrieben hast 


Danke auch nochmal an die anderen


----------



## Andi_CH (11. Mai 2011)

Der Eimer war wohl zu klein für das Kamel  oder dann hat es vor lauter Sand die Wüste nicht gefunden, aber NEIN das kenne ich nicht - ICH doch nicht 
--
Es ist leider so, dass man bei Threads des öfteren nach der Lösung suchen muss und so ist es ganz gut wenn die, so banal wie dann im Moment oft aussieht, am Ende noch dasteht.


----------



## Spacerat (11. Mai 2011)

... und wenn der Themenstarter diesen Thread noch als erledigt markiert, erspart man anderen Suchern eine Menge Threads an Treffern, in denen noch keine Lösung steht.


----------

